# Whitman English Saddle



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I've only seen recent Whitman's that were saddle seat type but had a friend that was into collecting horse related military items. He had a couple of Whitman's. Whitman patented a tree in the late 1800's that was made into a saddle promoted for military use and accepted n the early 1900's for officers. His was from 1905 or some such. I may be off as that is a ballpark. I think if you look up the company history the Whitman's made in Cincinnati were made in the 1920's.


----------



## sandersdelaney (Apr 7, 2020)

Here are some pictures of the saddle!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

In this case, this Whitman made saddle-seat saddles used by the high stepping showy 5-gaited horses.

The links to that catalog is the company that made that saddle.
Is it worth anything I think is more what you want to know...the answer to that is only to someone looking for one for a display cause by appearance alone the saddle is a decoration piece only.
If it was made in 1936 as is the catalog date, that saddle is so old, at least 84 years of age...

I myself am unaware of this company still being in existence although that style of saddle is still used.
So many companies were bought by large conglomerates they were absorbed by and lost their individuality and styles.
I'm not even sure who makes that style of saddle as it is not a riding style I've followed.

So, you may have a museum piece...
I would contact one of the ones who have those catalogs for where you might find more information...
My other thought is that "Antiques Road Show" if it comes to your town might give you much information on the history of the company...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sure likes a saddle seat type saddle, for gaited horse. Nowadays they mostly use a 'cutback' tree, but this saddle is old.


----------



## sandersdelaney (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you so much! I bought the saddle for decorative purposes and don’t plan on it going anywhere! I definitely am gonna make some phone calls though because the history excites me!


----------



## starbuster (Jul 10, 2019)

Whitman made some really nice saddles and strap goods. They made a lot of saddle seat stuff, but also some hunter/jumper and dressage stuff. I believe they were based out of Cincinnati, hence the "Cincinnati" on the plate, but their products were made in England (or at least most of them were).

They were bought by EEG (English Equestrian Group) along with Miller's and Eiser's/EPC around 1999/2000 and unfortunately dissolved when EEG went belly-up in 2002. I believe their original owners attempted to buy the brand back but were unable to, and they started another business called Norman Bros. Saddlery, I believe it was? Unfortunately, it didn't last long. 

I have a couple of pieces from Whitman as well as a Campbell bridle made by them, and love their products. I haven't been able to get my hands on a saddle yet, but know they've always been highly regarded.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

starbuster said:


> Whitman made some really nice saddles and strap goods. They made a lot of saddle seat stuff, but also some hunter/jumper and dressage stuff. I believe they were based out of Cincinnati, hence the "Cincinnati" on the plate, but their products were made in England (or at least most of them were).
> 
> They were bought by EEG (English Equestrian Group) along with Miller's and Eiser's/EPC around 1999/2000 and unfortunately dissolved when EEG went belly-up in 2002. I believe their original owners attempted to buy the brand back but were unable to, and they started another business called Norman Bros. Saddlery, I believe it was? Unfortunately, it didn't last long.
> 
> I have a couple of pieces from Whitman as well as a Campbell bridle made by them, and love their products. I haven't been able to get my hands on a saddle yet, but know they've always been highly regarded.



That history is pretty correct, as I know it. Whitman was in Cincinnati for decades. Then I think it was sold to the Norman family, who moved it to Kalamazoo, MI. They manufactured English saddles, primarily saddleseat cutbacks. But they also had saddles made for them in England, and iirc Whitman had the original Rembrandt dressage saddles built on the rotate-to-fit Wellep saddle trees. What you said about EEG and Whitman is true. Whitman name became property of Weatherbeeta but they just let it die. The Normans bought back their old MI factory and made the Norman cutback saddles for a while but by then all the trainers were putting their clients in Barnsby's Shively saddles with sticky leather. And Lovatt & Ricketts had cornered the Arabian market with their buffalo leather Arabian Saddle Company and L&R saddles.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

sandersdelaney said:


> Here are some pictures of the saddle!



That looks like a straight-head park saddle to me. They were used as a general purpose saddle for riding on the flat, like hacking in Central Park, and for the gaited breeds until the Lane Fox cutback saddles became the new standard. There were still some old-school Saddlebred riders and trainers using those saddles in the '50s but I'd say the real heydays for them were the '20s through '40s.


----------



## Doc Dillon (Apr 7, 2021)

sandersdelaney said:


> I’ve got a saddle that looks quite old and has had its use. It’s marked “Whitman” & says “Cincinnati” on the Mark also. I know nothing about English saddles and was just curious to see if anyone could tell me anything about the maker, if it’s still a company, or anything! I tried googling it but all I found really were links to catalogs from like 1936. Someone help!


I have a Cincinnati Whitman close contact, the saddle company is big in Tennessee walkers. Started in murfesboro moved to Cincinnati then to Kalamazoo,


sandersdelaney said:


> I’ve got a saddle that looks quite old and has had its use. It’s marked “Whitman” & says “Cincinnati” on the Mark also. I know nothing about English saddles and was just curious to see if anyone could tell me anything about the maker, if it’s still a company, or anything! I tried googling it but all I found really were links to catalogs from like 1936. Someone help!


I have your answer and pictures of the Cincinnati and Kalamazoo models I own


----------

